# Full Time Driver, So Far Made 6,000+ dollars



## TooSadToWork (Nov 16, 2017)

so far in my first four months I made over 6,000 dollars, is that usual for a full time driver?


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Sound kinda low, really, less than 400 a week? I am hitting 300 a week working 4 or 5 hour shifts a few nights a week...


----------



## Fearmonger (Nov 16, 2017)

It is impossible to compare between markets. Other cities are going to have more or less drivers/riders than yours. It also depends on what time of day you choose to drive. You could be trying to work 8am-5pm and consider that full time or 7pm-4am. Whatever you are doing it sounds like you need to change it up.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

TooSadToWork said:


> so far in my first four months I made over 6,000 dollars, is that usual for a full time driver?


No that sucks for full time. Pick another profession


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

That is low for 4 mos of work but maybe it works for you. How many hours a week average are you driving?

I’ve grossed over $8k Oct and Nov combined but it’s taking 50-65 hrs/week.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TooSadToWork said:


> so far in my first four months I made over 6,000 dollars, is that usual for a full time driver?


the lowest market in the US is 71c per mile, the highest is $1.75
(also the amount of trips you get per hour will vary a lot as well
you'll never get NYC numbers in podunk Kansas.

What market your in has a bigger impact than how many hours you work.
All total some cities average $7.00-10.00 an hour, and some average $30+ an hour.

The only mistake you may have made was trying uber in the first place,


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> the lowest market in the US is 71c per mile, the highest is $1.75


I beg to differ, DFW is 0.6825c per mile


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

rbkg40 said:


> I beg to differ, DFW is 0.6825c per mile


That's not the rate the driver gets, that's what the "rate" is.

Orlando gets paid 53.25 on X.

The numbers i posted are BEFORE the 25% cut to uber.

as far as DRIVER pay

$.5325- Lowest

$1.31- highest


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TooSadToWork said:


> so far in my first four months I made over 6,000 dollars, is that usual for a full time driver?


Is that $6000 a month for 4 months which is I think pretty good or is it $6000 for all 4 months which is pretty poor


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

TooSadToWork said:


> so far in my first four months I made over 6,000 dollars, is that usual for a full time driver?


Omg. Are you serious?

4 months is 17 weeks. 40 hours x 17 is 680. 6000 ÷ 680 is $8.82 an hour GROSS. Take out gas insurance depreciation and you're PAYING uber to drive for them.

Find another job. And do it quickly!


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

TooSadToWork said:


> so far in my first four months I made over 6,000 dollars, is that usual for a full time driver?


If you drive fulltime, it should be around 5000 in a month.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Jayjay9317 said:


> If you drive fulltime, it should be around 5000 in a month.


$33.33 an hour? What fantasy world do you live in? Surely not uber land!


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> $33.33 an hour? What fantasy world do you live in? Surely not uber land!


I'm talking about 60 or 70 hours. 40hours does not work. Last time I did, I made 1600 before gas. Lots of people do better than me in DC. I'm a new part time driver.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> $33.33 an hour? What fantasy world do you live in? Surely not uber land!


I'm doing about $1500 a week before expenses in a small town market. I'm new and have been improving week by week, to this level. I think this is about as much as I can do here I don't expect to do much more than this, although I do have a few more ideas to try out. My goal now is to cut back on the hours a bit, but maintain the same income


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I'm doing about $1500 a week before expenses in a small town market. I'm new and have been improving week by week, to this level. I think this is about as much as I can do here I don't expect to do much more than this, although I do have a few more ideas to try out. My goal now is to cut back on the hours a bit, but maintain the same income


I don't uber full time, but I kind of like it, so did fulltime to find out about uber for couple weeks. Money is not that great but hit the every quest bonus and work smart, you definitely make 1500 a week investing about 60 hours. I'm doing uber for DF mode for my job theseday since my job is picking up.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Working4peanuts said:


> $33.33 an hour? What fantasy world do you live in? Surely not uber land!


Grossing $1,000/week over 30-35 hours in DC is the norm for drivers who have learnt the ropes. Nowadays, I'm disappointed in myself whenever my hourly falls below $30/hr. We just cherry-pick the most profitable hours and drive about any time outside of 9am-3pm.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Grossing $1,000/week over 30-35 hours in DC is the norm for drivers who have learnt the ropes. Nowadays, I'm disappointed in myself whenever my hourly falls below $30/hr. We just cherry-pick the most profitable hours and drive about any time outside of 9am-3pm.


Being strategic about the hours you work and where you work are, in my market, absolutely necessary. ie sitting near a high end hotel at check out time is more likely to result in a ride to the airport than sitting near a no-tell motel in the afternoon

I'm guessing it's the same thing in DC


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

MercDuke said:


> Sound kinda low, really, less than 400 a week? I am hitting 300 a week working 4 or 5 hour shifts a few nights a week...


Its not low in smaller markets where some people make $4 an hour because they dont drive many miles even when they are online for many hours.

Btw op didnt say how many hours or miles they put in for that work.

you are dri


oldfart said:


> I'm doing about $1500 a week before expenses in a small town market. I'm new and have been improving week by week, to this level. I think this is about as much as I can do here I don't expect to do much more than this, although I do have a few more ideas to try out. My goal now is to cut back on the hours a bit, but maintain the same income


You are driving Xl, would be harder for UberX at 40 hours a week.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> Omg. Are you serious?
> 
> 4 months is 17 weeks. 40 hours x 17 is 680. 6000 ÷ 680 is $8.82 an hour GROSS. Take out gas insurance depreciation and you're PAYING uber to drive for them.
> 
> Find another job. And do it quickly!


Now that you put it that way, that is horrible...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> Its not low in smaller markets where some people make $4 an hour because they dont drive many miles even when they are online for many hours.
> 
> Btw op didnt say how many hours or miles they put in for that work.
> 
> You are driving Xl, would be harder for UberX at 40 hours a week.


No question that's right. It would be hard for me too, I'm doing over 60 hours a week. About 25% of my rides are xl and xl pays about 50% more so 50% more on 25% of my rides means

1500 x .25 = 375 so my xl rides total $375 and if they were x rides they would only be $250

So if I was driving x only I would expect $125 less than the 1500. So $1375. Per week.

It's gonna be inteeesting to see how I do in the summer (winter is our season here)I may be back to say 1500 a month is pretty good


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

The vast majority of anyone doing uber and are making money are those doing the premium rides.

And the vast majority of those doing x and poo make poo. Those in sf and ny make much more but both their costs and cost of living are also much higher.

You simply cannot make money at 68 a mile. All we're doing is mortgaging our cars for cash.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I'm doing about $1500 a week before expenses in a small town market. I'm new and have been improving week by week, to this level. I think this is about as much as I can do here I don't expect to do much more than this, although I do have a few more ideas to try out. My goal now is to cut back on the hours a bit, but maintain the same income


How many miles/week are you putting on your car? You'll obliterate its value in no time flat, so hopefully you are including that in various calculations.



Working4peanuts said:


> The vast majority of anyone doing uber and are making money are those doing the premium rides.
> 
> And the vast majority of those doing x and poo make poo. Those in sf and ny make much more but both their costs and cost of living are also much higher.
> 
> You simply cannot make money at 68 a mile. All we're doing is mortgaging our cars for cash.


Yep, I really believe the only scenario a person should be doing this full time is if they are between jobs and doing it until they find a real job, because doing this full time is not a real job. Pay sucks, no benefits whatsoever, can be fired too easily, etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TooSadToWork said:


> so far in my first four months I made over 6,000 dollars, is that usual for a full time driver?


Stick Around.

Uber will have a Sudden RATE CUT
AND INSTANTLY YOU WILL MAKE HALF OF THAT !

P.S. - onboard ALL OF YOUR FRIENDS !nothing like spreading around HALF THE MONEY !



Working4peanuts said:


> The vast majority of anyone doing uber and are making money are those doing the premium rides.
> 
> And the vast majority of those doing x and poo make poo. Those in sf and ny make much more but both their costs and cost of living are also much higher.
> 
> You simply cannot make money at 68 a mile. All we're doing is mortgaging our cars for cash.


Rideshare : the Reverse Mortgage of Desperation.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> How many miles/week are you putting on your car? You'll obliterate its value in no time flat, so hopefully you are including that in various calculations.
> 
> Yep, I really believe the only scenario a person should be doing this full time is if they are between jobs and doing it until they find a real job, because doing this full time is not a real job. Pay sucks, no benefits whatsoever, can be fired too easily, etc.


I'm driving about 1800 miles a week (90000 miles a year)and im betting I can get 250000 miles out of the car. I paid $25000 for it and it had 50000 miles on it when I bought it and 70000 when Uber came into my life

So if I put 15 cents a mile aside I'll have enough to replace it in 2 years. If it craps out sooner I'll have $10000 for a new engine in a year

I am getting real close to grossing a dollar a mile let's call it 90 cents. Less 15 cents a mile for gas and 15 cents to the replacement fund means I'm netting 60 cents a mile and at 90000 miles a year that puts me at $50,000 on the year. Too many hours but still 50k. And 50k is all I need


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I'm driving about 1800 miles a week (90000 miles a year)and im betting I can get 250000 miles out of the car. I paid $25000 for it and it had 50000 miles on it when I bought it and 70000 when Uber came into my life
> 
> So if I put 15 cents a mile aside I'll have enough to replace it in 2 years. If it craps out sooner I'll have $10000 for a new engine in a year
> 
> I am getting real close to grossing a dollar a mile let's call it 90 cents. Less 15 cents a mile for gas and 15 cents to the replacement fund means I'm netting 60 cents a mile and at 90000 miles a year that puts me at $50,000 on the year. Too many hours but still 50k. And 50k is all I need


No chance of moving UP with Uber.
Just struggle to keep what you have.

After 3 years of Uber
I should be black car Limo !

Instead, i drive SAME CAR 3 years older.

Uber is as DEAD END AS IT GETS !


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No chance of moving UP with Uber.
> Just struggle to keep what you have.
> 
> After 3 years of Uber
> ...


Not only is your car 3 years older there are, I presume, a lot more miles on it so you too are 3 years older

I don't care how much time you spend with Uber. There is no magic wand that's going to turn you into a black car. And even if there was you would have to find a driver to drive you around

The only way you are going to get a new car is to buy one. Some folks would finance one and some just write a check and others would do what I'm doing ie, set money aside each week so when I need a car I'll have the money to buy one

You speak like an Uber employee. You are not an employee, you are an independent contractor that has agreed to use the Uber system. You can just as easily choose not to use it



ShinyAndChrome said:


> How many miles/week are you putting on your car? You'll obliterate its value in no time flat, so hopefully you are including that in various calculations.
> 
> Yep, I really believe the only scenario a person should be doing this full time is if they are between jobs and doing it until they find a real job, because doing this full time is not a real job. Pay sucks, no benefits whatsoever, can be fired too easily, etc.


Unfortunately in this economy when you find that "real" job you will only do it until you move on to the next one. You are equating a job with a career. Most jobs are not careers We do them until we find something better

That Uber is not a career is not in question it's a "gig". And we are part of the gig economy. Get used to it


----------

